# Can't figure out how to get rid of Tivo Suggestions in Hydra.



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

I stopped the service but can't see how to delete any. Directions please, or where to find them?


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

TiVo button/Menu/settings/user preferences/change TiVo suggestions to off


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

FairfaxCA said:


> TiVo button/Menu/settings/user preferences/change TiVo suggestions to off


This s exactly what I did but it did not get rid of the currently saved shows. So, how do I CLEAR the hard drive of those shows already recorded? I did it just fine under the old UI, just cant see it here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dadrepus said:


> This s exactly what I did but it did not get rid of the currently saved shows. So, how do I CLEAR the hard drive of those shows already recorded? I did it just fine under the old UI, just cant see it here.


Usually the Clear button when on a show deletes the program.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

dadrepus said:


> This s exactly what I did but it did not get rid of the currently saved shows. So, how do I CLEAR the hard drive of those shows already recorded? I did it just fine under the old UI, just cant see it here.


I downgraded as well and this is one of the reasons. I couldn't figure out how to easily delete a show because the left arrow wasn't working under the new UI. Had I known it was just the "Clear" button I may have kept the new UI? There were a couple of other reasons, one being the new UI didn't let you order the channels by number.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

lujan said:


> I downgraded as well and this is one of the reasons. I couldn't figure out how to easily delete a show because the left arrow wasn't working under the new UI. Had I known it was just the "Clear" button I may have kept the new UI? There were a couple of other reasons, one being the new UI didn't let you order the channels by number.


Yea! Clear Button worked. Many thanks. Wife likes the new UI and I like the larger sized guide.


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

With the new UI the back button does what the left arrow used to do. 

After reading all of the posts from people who had downgraded I was ready to roll my new Bolt back as soon as I got it out of the box. I decided to try it for a day or two first. Now I like it. everything is there, just a little different. The worst is how the guide works now. The best is that the audio doesn't drop out any more.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dadrepus said:


> Yea! Clear Button worked. Many thanks. Wife likes the new UI and I like the larger sized guide.


Note any of the normal methods of deleting a show should work for a Suggestion or a normal recording (Clear being the simplest).  Hmm unless Hydra changed this.

Scott


----------

